# inset a mirror



## bobquillen (Mar 2, 2014)

hi, i want to inset a 4" mirror into a wooden hand held "mirror." Can someone point me to an easy way to do this with a router?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Thank you for joining us, Bob.






Just a reminder that you do not need 10 posts to upload your photos to the forums. Click the go advanced button and you will find a button that says manage attachments. Select this and you will be able to upload your photos.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bob. You can make a template the size you want the mirror and use a pattern bit or use a brass guide and straight bit but you'll need to adjust the size of the template opening for the guide bushing that way.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bob.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Greetings and welcome to the world wide router forum, Bob I agree with Charles template if you are making a bunch of them ,then I would probably use routers ski's and patterns or a pin router setup.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

If doing this for just one or a few mirrors, I would trace the outline of the mirror on a piece of 1/2-3/4" scrap to make a template guide for the router. I would then carefully cut the hole in this template completely through using a scroll saw. I would then attach this template to the work with double sided carpet tape and then, using a router with a top bearing mortising bit, cut the mirror recess in the work. You can do the whole process on the first piece in less than 1/2 hour if you have a top bearing hinge mortising bit on hand. If you have any additional to do they would take a few minutes each.

Charley


----------

